# October Snow



## Mike57 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes my chevy 1500 crew cab is under this tree. It fell on me while plowing!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

.....Well wheres the truck...theres no signs of life lol


----------



## Mike57 (Dec 31, 2009)

The truck is really under there. My wife was in the truck....first time she ever went plowing with me....and the last. She could not get out of the passenger side! My show thrower was crushed in the truck bed. I'm still arguing with the insurance about damages to nearly every panel on the truck...nothing serious, just lots of dents and scratches.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mike57;1375002 said:


> The truck is really under there. My wife was in the truck....first time she ever went plowing with me....and the last. She could not get out of the passenger side! My show thrower was crushed in the truck bed. I'm still arguing with the insurance about damages to nearly every panel on the truck...nothing serious, just lots of dents and scratches.


Yea hopefully they fix it, I have heard of companies pulling the act of nature BS, I would want my truck fixed and If I didn't get it fixed i would be livid... but atleast everyones ok!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mike57;1375002 said:


> The truck is really under there. My wife was in the truck....first time she ever went plowing with me....and the last. She could not get out of the passenger side! My show thrower was crushed in the truck bed. I'm still arguing with the insurance about damages to nearly every panel on the truck...nothing serious, just lots of dents and scratches.


Usually I just say no you can't go with me.little extreme don't you think? Sorry about the truck.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1376161 said:


> Usually I just say no you can't go with me.little extreme don't you think? Sorry about the truck.


If you take the new truck it's usually a little tight with the wife and girlfriend. Would make the shoveling go quicker.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1376193 said:


> If you take the new truck it's usually a little tight with the wife and girlfriend. Would make the shoveling go quicker.


There's a bench seat in this one,nice and cozy!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1376213 said:


> There's a bench seat in this one,nice and cozy!


It's kind of hard to sit in the middle and still drive.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1376215 said:


> It's kind of hard to sit in the middle and still drive.


That's why I miss my stick shift.Hand rests right in the sweet spot when your holding the shifter .


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1376218 said:


> That's why I miss my stick shift.Hand rests right in the sweet spot when your holding the shifter .


Just think what you can do now that you don't have to shift the gears.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why do you think they invented cruise control?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You mean there always hasn't been cruise control. You are showing your age now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1376270 said:


> You mean there always hasn't been cruise control. You are showing your age now.


My Ranger didn't even have power steering or brakes!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1376290 said:


> My Ranger didn't even have power steering or brakes!


Next your going to tell me you had a horse and carriage.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

not as old as you.Didn't Canada just find out about cars and trucks in the last 10 years?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1376300 said:


> not as old as you.Didn't Canada just find out about cars and trucks in the last 10 years?


Still using dogs and sleds.


----------

